
High-rise apartments stripped from controversial California housing bill SB 827 - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/10/high-rise-apartments-stripped-from-controversial-california-housing-bill/
======
masonic
"Major changes to SB 827 include:

Replacing affordable housing: Any rent-controlled or low-income housing unit
that is demolished as a result of the bill must be replaced.

Low-income housing: Developers using the bill for a project with 10 or more
units would have to set aside a portion of the new housing for low-income
residents — even if the city does not impose such requirements on development.

Demolitions: If a landlord has evicted tenants under the Ellis Act within the
past five years — a law that allows landlords to stop renting altogether —
that building cannot be redeveloped under SB 827.

Bus stops: The bill would now apply to fewer bus stops — those that have
service at least every 20 minutes all day from 6 a.m. to 10 p.m., as well as
every 15 minutes during morning and afternoon rush hours.

Delayed start: SB 827 would not take effect until January 1, 2021. But the
bill prevents cities from trying to skirt the legislation in the meantime by
taking off the table land that is currently zoned for homes."

